# can you freeze cream cheese frosting?



## retirednana

I made the Barefoot Contessas coconut cupcakes and her recipe makes too much frosting.  Can it be frozen????


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Yup.  It freezes very well and keeps for a long time.  Just make sure to isolate it from the outside air of the freezer to prevent unwanted flavors from infusing into the icing.

Seeeeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Konditor

Buttercream & cream-cheese icings, mousse fillings, and chocolate glazes can all freeze successfully.  The butterfat content helps keep their (fairly dense) textures smooth & creamy throughout the freezing/defrosting stages.  The bane in freezing any mixture is the formation of large ice crystals.


----------

